# Driving- how did you adapt?



## megan (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, 

Sorry if this is a repeat question. How did y'all adapt to driving in Dubai? I am from US and think the driving is fairly tame, polite, etc. I am certainly not a risk taker or in anyway aggressive driver- I err on the side of caution- could this be a danger- such as driving slower than average Dubai driver? Did you go out with another expat or local first?

Thank you for any advice


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I got up early on a Friday morning when the roads are quiet and drove around for most of the day to get used to it. It really helps if you know where you are going as well. If your cautious just stick to the slow lanes on Sheikh Zayed Road, the fast lane is heart attack stuff.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

I went around with the driver for a couple of weeks then just started driving normally...

To be honest I would say you have to adopt a fairly aggressive driving style to "fit in" and that sometimes being too cautious could be more dangerous than going with the flow so to speak....

I don't mean to scare you though plus I'm not really sure what the driving in the US is like...


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

I can speak to the comparison to driving in the U.S. The good news is that driving in Dubai is not that much different to driving in any big city in the U.S. The bad news is that driving in Dubai is not that much different to driving in any big city in the U.S. The biggest difference is the preponderance of "roundabouts" which seem to be everywhere, even on freeways. It also definitely gets easier once you know your way around. In the meantime, "stay to the right except to pass", get used to making U-turns, and you'll be fine.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

The driving out here isn't much different to driving back home in Atlanta. I think it might have to do with my slightly aggressive style of driving. It all depends on your level of comfort while driving. By being overly conscious, you're just artificially inflating your levels of anxiety that'll reflect in your style of driving, especially in fast moving, closely packed traffic.

Actually, driving in the UAE is pretty easy compared to a couple of other countries I've visited - India comes to my mind.

Word of advice - if you aren't really comfortable with stick shift, I suggest you stick with driving an auto 'box for the first couple of months to avoid getting into an embarrassing situation of a stalled car in traffic.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

megan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat question. How did y'all adapt to driving in Dubai? I am from US and think the driving is fairly tame, polite, etc. I am certainly not a risk taker or in anyway aggressive driver- I err on the side of caution- could this be a danger- such as driving slower than average Dubai driver? Did you go out with another expat or local first?
> 
> Thank you for any advice


Hi megan 
Welcome to your second home.. I lived in usa and I have knowledge of the way people drive.. but if you Imagine yourself in NY and you will be fine .. if you need any help just let me know


----------



## megan (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I learned to drive in Atlanta- used to merging/changing lanes with tight squeezes, also in Washington DC a bunch of traffic circles- maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

megan said:


> Thanks for your help. I learned to drive in Atlanta- used to merging/changing lanes with tight squeezes, also in Washington DC a bunch of traffic circles- maybe I'm overthinking this.


The more you will think about driving the more you will scare yourself… just drive and don’t worry ..but be caution about the taxi they will stop anywhere to pick up people


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Go out with someone who knows where they are going so you can just drive and get a feel for it. And/or go out on a Friday morning. 

Develop a very thick skin and ignore anyone blasting their horn behind you - don't pull out unless you feel it is safe to so.

Try to develop what bikers call a sense for the road. Be alert a lot more than you would in your own country, check your mirrors more and gauge at the other traffic in your vicinity.

It does get a lot easier with practise, but you'll never get used to some areas. Emirates road to Sharjah/Ajman and Abu Dhabi is worse than central Dubai. And you'll always get some idiot cutting you up or tail gating within a inch of your car but thankfully once you have a bit of confidence your not prevented from going anywhere.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

megan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat question. How did y'all adapt to driving in Dubai? I am from US and think the driving is fairly tame, polite, etc. I am certainly not a risk taker or in anyway aggressive driver- I err on the side of caution- could this be a danger- such as driving slower than average Dubai driver? Did you go out with another expat or local first?
> 
> Thank you for any advice


you will get used to it, when i started driving I used to hear alot of bad words

but eventually I became an incosiderate driver as every body is

just dont block traffic and dont drive on the left lane when u r doing less than 140 km/hr


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Go fast drive insanely and use the horn heaps.
At least you have the advantage of being from the US and you drive on the same side of the road.
Us Aussies have to adapt to driving on the wrong side of the road.
I was passanger for a couple of weeks then hit the drivers seat, it really is not that bad.
Just got to keep alert all the time and learn their bad habits.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Get the biggest F.O. 4X4 and join the fun!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Go fast drive insanely and use the horn heaps.
> At least you have the advantage of being from the US and you drive on the same side of the road.
> Us Aussies have to adapt to driving on the wrong side of the road.
> I was passanger for a couple of weeks then hit the drivers seat, it really is not that bad.
> Just got to keep alert all the time and learn their bad habits


omg aussies drive on the left side?! amazing i haven't heard this one before, and yeah you should definitely get a huge 4x4 and enjoy the chaos!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

You should watch fast and the furious 1 through 4 a few times and take notes (you will need these for future use).
Then watch Knight rider a few times.....

There are sequels to follow to this post, but all in all the above will help


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

judicious said:


> To be honest I would say you have to adopt a fairly aggressive driving style to "fit in" and that sometimes being too cautious could be more dangerous than going with the flow so to speak....
> 
> I totally agree. I had to drive my car for the first time in rush hour as it took so long to complete the vehicle transfer at the RTA office. Just treat everyone on the road like idiots and expect the unexpected as you'll see lots of idiots here.
> 
> I found the road signs unclear at first but the good thing is there's usually u turn junctions a little further ahead or the next junction where you can double back! A car with plenty of power can get you out of any tricky situation and the prestigous cars certainly get more respect from other drivers as they know they can end up with egg on their face if their ego gets a little too giddy. Tailgaiting is normal so stick to the inside lanes wherever possible until you keep up with the flow. It took me a good month of driving here before I felt comfortable driving on the other side of the road and getting used to the typical manouvres you see here. Indicating doesn't exist. I've noticed when I do this that the car behind thinks this is their signal to go faster closing the gap of the lane I wanted to move into. When in Rome ...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't adapt yet.


----------

